# Wwett 2016



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Who's confirmed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't make it this year.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Count me as a maybe I'm still working out the kinks


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm 80% sure I'll be there. I haven't made a reservation or booked a flight yet though so it could be dicey. I just got everything ironed out last week to allow me to go


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm going for the first time this year. I'm going with the intention of learning about/ possibly deciding on a jetter.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe we can get a Plumbing Zone table again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

marc76075 said:


> I'm going for the first time this year. I'm going with the intention of learning about/ possibly deciding on a jetter.



Stop by US Jetting, Mongoose, Harben, John Bean, Pipehunter, and Spartan. Cam Spray if you're looking for a less expensive machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im in! Looking forward to hanging out with everyone this year!


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Any places to avoid at the show?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm in fo sho. Got the flight, hotel room and passes. 

Instead of a roundtable at the show, why not book a table at St. Elmo's?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

marc76075 said:


> Thanks for the info. Any places to avoid at the show?


Cam Spray


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Cam Spray



Come on man. Really?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I'm in fo sho. Got the flight, hotel room and passes.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a roundtable at the show, why not book a table at St. Elmo's?



Let's do it. I want one of those spicy shrimp cocktails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Is Cam spray on the cheap side?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

marc76075 said:


> Is Cam spray on the cheap side?



They are cheaper but I think gear junkie might have more to add. They looked decent to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> They are cheaper but I think gear junkie might have more to add. They looked decent to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will post in another thread.....this one could get messy.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Will post in another thread.....this one could get messy.



Really!? I'd love to hear the story. I just finished watching a couple of their videos. Looks like a decent machine although I think the 4018 is overpriced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Let's do it. I want one of those spicy shrimp cocktails.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's put the call out and see who's in but that shrimp cocktail was amazing!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Let's put the call out and see who's in but that shrimp cocktail was amazing!



Well we've got two so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Haven't set up anything yet but I'm going. Hopefully. Yeah. Better do it this week


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

If I blow off a few good work days it will somewhere warm and nothing to do work related. One of my favorites is watching spring training baseball in late March. Annual trip # 20 to either Florida or Phoenix to be planned this week.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I am in, going to be there Thursday and Friday

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I checked stuff last night looks like I'll be there Tuesday night through saturday. I need some ongoing education credits so I'm gonna sit through classes all day on Wednesday and one class Thursday then I'm all yours. I have to buy 2 new drum machines while there and maybe some other stuff.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

So I may go on Saturday, who will be down there that day?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> So I may go on Saturday, who will be down there that day?


That's the last day.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I know, but I can't make it during the week, saving my vacation days for baby's arrival.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm checking in Wednesday evening, leaving Saturday afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

I would like to hook up with you guys during the show. I stay at the JW Marriot and haven't got any plans lined out presently for the evenings. 

I typically hang out and socialize in the bar on the ground floor of the JW, High Velocity. I'm usually there for an hour or so after the show, and then back in that area again around 830-9. 

Gear Junkie and I were able to get together last year and it is always good to put a face with a voice. If you find yourself with some free time, try and catch me at High Velocity. And of course I will either be at St. Elmo's or their sister bar next door, Harry and Izzie's, for that tasty shrimp cocktail! S

See ya'll next month!


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Me and the wife are gonna be there weds, Thurs and Friday, would like to meet up with you guys at some point, and get to know everyone.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I tried to put together a big group text pool last year so everyone could get together. Does anyone want to take the task for this year? 

I still don't know if I'm coming. I just bought 2 more properties and we need a new hoe and another truck. I could sure use that $1500 from wwett for other things.

That and I usually end up spending a couple g on new equipment while there bit that doesn't count.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I was planning on going, even bought advance tickets. But my Sprinter is acting up so I doubt I will be able to make the trip. Right now I am working with a salesman about getting a new truck. 

Those that do go have a great time and be sure to stop at the Allan J. Coleman's booth and order up your Spartan, Ridgid, General, and any other tools.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm out. I'm holding out for a trip to New Jersey in May. Maybe next year.


----------

